
Show HN: I created a curated directory of 400 startup grants and gov loans - fredrikaurdal
https://financelinx.com/
======
fredrikaurdal
I thought it would be good to build a simple and useful site that can help
find the right resources to fund your startup. Hopefully FundingLinx will
become one of the first sites you look at when you are trying to find startup
funding, as we'll add other private capital funding options in the future :)

FinanceLinx is a curated directory of resources to help you find grants and
government loans for your startup. It includes an overview of more than 400
programs, divided among 32 countries. This allows you to raise capital without
having to give away equity, or expand an existing business with low or no
interest government backed loans. This project is 100% community supported, to
preserve impartiality, and save you a ton of time by not having to find all of
these resources on your own.

It would be great to hear your thoughts!

>>> If any HN members want to try it out, just message me on the site and I'll
give you free access.

~~~
fredrikaurdal
There are no promo codes left.

